# goats knee question?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey i bought a boer buck i have him seperate from my herd hes like far back away i didnt want to put him near them yet untill hes tested. What should i test for? Cae? 

but his front knees arent white. Its like yellow i think or brown? Ill find out
But hes very active he eats on all 4 feet and his hooves are good

But should it be a concern that his knees arent white? It looks to be dirty...

Thanks


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Dirty knees are expected, if he lays on dirt or wet floors...hairy knees are what you watch out for  

I would test for CAE, CL and johnnes, so you can start off your breeding program with a A+ healthy buck. Are your does tested?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Do you guys have pictures of bad knees vs good knees?

So would there whole leg be hairy? Or just there knee cap?
And i seen some goats at auction today it looks like there knees are scraped is that a bad thing? Ill take some pictures next time or do you guys know what im talking about?

Testing for cl is very expensive 100 dollars per goat but if it has CL i would be able to see the lumps?
On monday im taking my does to test for cae and CL and when j save up ill do a fecal and maybe cl 
Thanks


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

BOERKING said:


> Do you guys have pictures of bad knees vs good knees?
> 
> So would there whole leg be hairy? Or just there knee cap?
> And i seen some goats at auction today it looks like there knees are scraped is that a bad thing? Ill take some pictures next time or do you guys know what im talking about?


I think what they meant is that the hair will be excessively longer on the knees. The discoloration, scrapes, etc on the knees is, in all likelihood, simply because they tuck their legs under them when they lay down.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Normal knees are always callused with no hair.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks guys! I appreciate it


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

As far as the CL cost.. I know things may be different depending on where you are, but make sure that you're looking at the cost for a BLOOD sample, and not a pus culture. A blood sample tells you whether or not the goat carries CL (whether or not they have a lump..you don't wanna wait till it gets to that point though). Here in the states, a CL blood test will run you anywhere from $4-$10ish.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

For example, the WADDL lab has a "Caprine Biosecurity Panel" that runs you around $30 and covers CAE,CL, Johne's, and maybe one or two other diseases.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That's the testing I was referring to ^^


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes a blood sample i spoke to my vet they have tl send it do UC davis or david i dont remember and there in california and its a 70 dollar shipping fee plus another 30 for the testing
I heard no one labs test cl in BC
thanks


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

BOERKING said:


> Yes a blood sample i spoke to my vet they have tl send it do UC davis or david i dont remember and there in california and its a 70 dollar shipping fee plus another 30 for the testing
> I heard no one labs test cl in BC
> thanks


Oh, no! You could probably ship the tests for all your goats for the $70 shipping fee though. It would not be $70 per goat. To get the most for your money, do all the goats at one time.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

They said i can but it depends on weight most likely on 7 goats it will be heavier and its 30 per goat so 210 dollars and plus shipping


----------

